
Wellacopia is seeking beta testers - Wellacopia
Hello there! Wellacopia is a platform where chronic illness patients (who we call &quot;Seekers&quot;) are matched with practitioners (&quot;Specialists&quot;), and vice versa, based on personality, preferences, and approach to care. We believe that building strong healthcare relationships lead to better outcomes. Please join us in our mission by giving us your valuable feedback! Thank you so much for your time!
You can find the beta test guide here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2tnVG00
You can test as either a seeker or a specialist. Or even do both! Just submit the form twice.
======
Wellacopia
Edit: The actual URL for the website is beta.wellacopia.com Please note that
the link in the post is to a Google Form document where we accept submissions
for feedback. We are working on a new beta testing format as of now.

------
DrScump
Please don't use URL shorteners here. Is there a reason you need to hide the
real URL?

~~~
Wellacopia
Hello, I am sorry about that! Actually, no, we don't have anything to hide.
It's just that our beta test guide is a Google Form that is separate from our
website. We should've also posted the url for that and noted the reason for
the shortener. It is beta.wellacopia.com. If you have any thoughts on how to
improve the beta testing experience, please let us know! We found that many
testers are frustrated with the form so we are working to create a new one.
Thanks so much for your comment!

